# Facebook: “Die peinlichsten Fotos aus verlorenen Kameras” führen in Trojaner-Falle



## sascha (11 November 2011)

*“Die peinlichsten Fotos aus verlorenen Kameras” werden derzeit bei Facebook angeboten. Doch Vorsicht: Wer den Versprechen glaubt, lädt sich offenbar gefährliche Schadprogramme auf den Rechner.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...lorenen-kameras-fuhren-in-trojaner-falle-4799


----------

